# acompañar/acompáñalos



## brazil67

Hola a todos!
... y discúlpeme, pues he preguntado mas que ayudado por acá  ...

Se lee bien la frase abajo?

''Son muchos proveedores, por eso no hay como *acompañar* directamente esta empresa en las ofertas. Pero, cambiaremos el proceso para cobrarlos una vez mas, antes de la caducidad''

Acompañar/Acompáñalos 

Saludos y dudas desde Brasil!


----------



## curlyboy20

Oi!
Não entendo o que é que você quer explicar com "acompañar".


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Oi!
> Não entendo o que é que você quer explicar com "acompañar".


Hola..

Digo que son muchos proveedores y por eso no pude quedarme a ver solo una empresa hasta la respuesta de la oferta/cotización.

No pude ''acompañar'', ''estar junto'' con el proveedor todo el proceso...

Me explico?


----------



## curlyboy20

Mmm, ainda não compreendo.


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Mmm, ainda não compreendo.


 

Ohh, entonces ya veo que mi frase fue mal para el cliente...rs

Mira, tu estas *''acompañando''* mis posts desde el primer...
entiendes? 
Yo no pude *''acompañar'' *el proveedor para garantizar la respuesta de la oferta.... 

Quiero saber si se dice ''acompanhar'' o si hay otra palavra...

Entiendes?


----------



## curlyboy20

Você quer dizer que não pôde acompanhar/ir com o provedor a um certo lugar para garantir a resposta de uma oferta? E isso o que você está tentando descrever?


----------



## brazil67

curlyboy20 said:


> Você quer dizer que não pôde acompanhar/ir com o provedor a um certo lugar para garantir a resposta de uma oferta?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quero dizer que não fiz o _''passo a passo''_ com o fornecedor...
> Não ajudei o fornecedor, não dei atenção específica somente pra ele até que ele conseguisse responder a cotação...
> 
> Em espanhol, qual palabra equivale a passo a passo?
> 
> mejor recorrer ao meu portugues para explicar...(rs)
Click to expand...


----------



## curlyboy20

''Son muchos proveedores, por eso no hay como *acompañar* directamente esta empresa en las ofertas. Pero, cambiaremos el proceso para cobrarlos una vez mas, antes de la caducidad''

A oração soa meia ambigua e confusa. Se há mais de um fornecedor a quem você está acompanhando, então diria, *"por eso no hay como acompañarlos" *mas se somente é um fornecedor, diria, *"por eso no hay como acompañarlo".*

Porém, as palavras seguintes (directamente esta empresa en las ofertas) não fazem muito sentido no contexto.

Talvez você possa dizer, "No pude acompañar al proveedor de esta empresa en las ofertas"???


----------



## brazil67

> Porém, as palavras seguintes (directamente esta empresa en las ofertas) não fazem muito sentido no contexto.
> Talvez você possa dizer, "No pude acompañar al proveedor de esta empresa en las ofertas"???


 

humm... suspeitei que estaba errada mesmo...

Usarei sua sugestão!
Muchasssss Graaaaacias pela paciência...


----------



## curlyboy20

De nada


----------



## manicha

Creo que lo entendí. En tu frase "no hay como" equivale a "no hay manera de", ¿verdad?. Pero normalmente en español, al menos en la península, "no hay como" se utiliza en frases del estilo "no hay como ir de vacaciones para olvidar las preocupaciones" -es decir, "no hay nada mejor que...".
Para evitar la ambigüedad, yo pondría algo así como: "Son muchos proveedores, por eso no es posible acompañar directamente a esta empresa en las ofertas"


----------



## Tomby

brazil67 said:


> Hola a todos!
> ... y discúlpeme, pues he preguntado mas que ayudado por acá  ...
> 
> Se lee bien la frase abajo?
> 
> ''Son muchos proveedores, por eso no hay como *acompañar* directamente esta empresa en las ofertas. Pero, cambiaremos el proceso para cobrarlos una vez mas, antes de la caducidad''
> 
> Acompañar/Acompáñalos
> 
> Saludos y dudas desde Brasil!





brazil67 said:


> Quero dizer que não fiz o _''passo a passo''_ com o fornecedor...
> Não ajudei o fornecedor, não dei atenção específica somente pra ele até que ele conseguisse responder a cotação...
> 
> Em espanhol, qual palabra equivale a passo a passo?
> 
> mejor recorrer ao meu portugues para explicar...(rs)


Brasil não se zangue por favor; eu não consigo compreender que pretende dizer ora em espanhol, ora em português.
TT.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Não pude fazer o *follow-up* do fornecedor". Esta expressão, embora em inglês, é usado pelo setor de suprimentos industriais.


----------



## brazil67

> Tombatossals said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brasil não se zangue por favor; eu não consigo compreender que pretende dizer ora em espanhol, ora em português.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola TT, era solo un intento para aclarar la pregunta confusa que hice..
> 
> Gracias tbn por sus sugerencias, entendí muy bien tu explicación!
Click to expand...


----------



## argentinodebsas

Creo que una buena opción es "seguir":  

* No pude hacer un seguimiento de las tareas del proveedor.
* No pude seguir de cerca el trabajo del proveedor.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

argentinodebsas said:


> Creo que una buena opción es "seguir":
> 
> * No pude hacer un seguimiento de las tareas del proveedor.quote]
> 
> En español "seguimiento" está correctísimo.


----------



## curlyboy20

Mas acho que brazil67 não se estava referindo a um "follow-up". Acho que ele referia-se ao fato de não poder acompanhar/ir junto/estar com o fornecedor durante todo um processo.


----------



## brazil67

> quote=curlyboy20;6820063]Acho que ele referia-se ao fato de não poder acompanhar/ir junto/estar com o fornecedor durante todo um processo.


Sí perfecto!!! Me refería a eso, de no estar durante todo el proceso...


> En español "seguimiento" está correctísimo.


  "seguimiento" no es ''continuidade''?


----------



## curlyboy20

"Continuidade" é português, cara  "Continuidad" é espanhol. "Seguimiento" é o equivalente para "follow-up". Essa palavra se usa, por exemplo, quando você tem cirurgia e depois vai visitar o doctor para ver como vai a recuperação.


----------



## brazil67

> curlyboy20 said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Continuidade" é português, cara  "Continuidad" é espanhol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh Dios!
> Solo para aclararme...
> 
> - Empezé mis estudios, pero no di seguimiento, ya no voy a las clases.
> - No pude hacer un seguimiento de los estudios de mi hijo.
> 
> Las dos están correctas?
Click to expand...


----------



## curlyboy20

A primeira não está correta. Diria-se

"Empezé mis estudios, pero no *seguí/continué, *ya no voy a las clases.

A segunda está correta.


----------



## brazil67

> curlyboy20;6822084]A primeira não está correta. Diria-se
> "Empezé mis estudios, pero no *seguí/continué, *ya no voy a las clases.
> A segunda está correta.


 

Gracias!! aclaradisima mi duda!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"seguimiento" no es ''continuidade''? [/QUOTE]

No, por lo menos dentro del sentido de la frase.


----------

